
OpenBSD for 1.5 Years: Confessions of a Linux Heretic - AlexeyBrin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTShQIXSdqM
======
loop0
For a desktop use, openbsd feels super sluggish compared to the same hardware
running linux. I love the way things are configured in openbsd, it is very
straightforward. But the fact that it is noticeably slower than linux is what
made me go back to linux. I wish we could have a linux distro with the same
configuration philosophy as the BSDs. I recently started using gentoo and I'm
enjoying having bare tools to configure the system, and having no systemd is a
plus IMHO.

~~~
JdeBP
You should make sure that you disable "hyperthreading" on the Linux side for a
like-for-like comparison. OpenBSD famously removed support for
"hyperthreading" at the time of a "Spectre" vulnerability that you may have
heard of. (-:

Linux tried the same approach, but it had a severe impact upon Linux
performance. So "hyperthreading" got enabled by default again.

* [https://mail-archive.com/source-changes@openbsd.org/msg99141...](https://mail-archive.com/source-changes@openbsd.org/msg99141.html)

* [https://theregister.com/2018/11/20/linux_kernel_spectre_v2_p...](https://theregister.com/2018/11/20/linux_kernel_spectre_v2_patch_slowdown_intel/)

